# Containers for separating fry!!



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

:-D What a delightful find! http://www.containerandpackaging.com/item.asp?item=B061

Thoughts, anyone?


----------



## darkangel216 (Jan 27, 2010)

Looks good, and the material it's made of seems to be durable enough so you won't have to worry about it getting crushed as much.


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

I just spent the last hour or so budgeting exactly how much starting-up would cost me for breeding Bettas and finding ways to sell the mature fry once grown. 

Start-up total: about $400 USD for all of the proper supplies to get me started (this includes the cost of getting and maintaining a female in her own tank, etc).

WHEW.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

If you go to walmart you can get containers exactly like that for a couple cents cheaper (which adds up in the end). You can ask the manager when they're getting shipments of the containers in and request them to hold a case for you.


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

True.... thanks for the suggestion.


----------

